# Old Vindi boy - R679430 `Rab/Robbie`



## robert j gemmell (Feb 17, 2013)

Hello all

My name is Robbie and being from Scotland - many of you would of referred to me as Rab. I was a Vindi boy and completed my training in October 1957.
I would very much like to hear from anyone that I may of known in my many years at sea but am particuarly intrested in hearing from those that sailed with me on M.V Tantallon Castle between Dec 1961 - May 1962.
Below I have listed just a few of the ships that I have had the pleasure (or not) of sailing on. 

British Ensign Nov 57 - Jan 58 & Dec 58 
Tremayne Mar 58 - Jun 58
Red Bank Oct 58 - Dec 58
Pass of Glenogle Jan 59 - Feb 59
Hima Feb 59 - May 59
Tay Mar 60 - Jun 60
Cape Wrath Sep 60 - Dec 60
St Brandan Mar 61 - Jul 61
SS Thelma Oct 61 - Nov 61
Tantallon Castle Dec 61 - May 62
St.Rule Sep 62 - Nov 63
St.Coleman Dec 63 - Feb 64
British Holly Apr 66 - Jun 66
Helcion Jun 66 - Sep 66
Cortian Oct 66 - Apr 67
St Modan Apr 69 - Mar 70 & Jan 75 - Feb 75
St Aidan Apr 70 - Aug 70
St Angus Nov 70 - Dec 70
Corinthus Feb 74
Snaefell May 74 - Sep 76
Esso Northumbria Oct 78 - Jan 79
M.V Ibex Oct 79 - Feb 80
Ashington Jul 81 - Oct 81
Red Dart Dec 83 - Feb 84
Edgar Dorman Mar 84 - Oct 84
Grit Dec 84 - Feb 85
Craigallion Nov 84 - Dec 84 & Jan 87
Peacock Venture Mar 87 - Dec 87
St Oran Apr 89 - Nov 96

I look forward to hearing from anyone that remembers me.


----------

